# SNOW WHITE'S JOURNAL - 7greeneyes :D



## 7greeneyes (Oct 27, 2009)

*[EDIT: 01/27/2010; WE NOW HAVE PICS !!!]* I have no way of taking pics (Hick thinks my DVR stills should work but i dunno...) atm but I am going to start a grow journal on Nirvana's Snow White anywhoo. I hope to get at least one true female from the bunch, and eventually will upload veg bloom   :hubba: pics

STRAIN: Nirvana Femmy Snow White

MEDIUM: Fox Farms Ocean Forest (70%) amended with perlite (30%).

NUTRIENTS: FOX FARMS TRIO; Grow Big (needed only really during flower week 5-6 to re-N the soil), Big Bloom, and Tiger Blooms w/ Brer Rabbit Moleasses...lol

LIGHT: ~30+ yr old flor workshop light (3x40watt retro'd w/ 6400k tubes). I have a whole grip of differing hps hid's but gonna stick with my 400 watt (MH conversion for grow then switch to hps lamp after second week of bloom) till I get guaranteed females from these "fem" seeds.


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck and lots of GREEN MOJO...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 27, 2009)

and yes, I DECIDED TO START ONE! :woohoo:

so...as of 09/27/09 sowed 4 seeds into 4 individual premoistened pots w/a propagation mat underneath. They were all labeled : ALPHA, BRAVA, CANNA, and DELTA. ph tested my well water w/ a cheap lil GH kit and came up as 7.0  oh yeah! ph NEUTRAL!

5.5 DAZE L8TR they were above ground and growing first set of trues. One kinda went retarded (CANNA) and slowed down so I pulled er...man is growth SLOOOOWW using these old 3x40watter's. Let them fill in a bit for ~3-4 weeks (yes, it took that long to b rootbound) and transferred them to 3 galloners roughly over a 9 daze ago.

They are currently in their new (spacious) homes under a 400W MHConv lamp growing big fat thick indical fans. Different kridders them from my last couple of runs ("heirloom" skunk for 10 yrs and Jack Frost for just one run  ). They are roughly 5 inches and very much growing strong now under their improved light conditions with ALPHA, ironically, exhibiting the most vigor. The only thing i worry about  is the night cycle (6 hrs during day) being TOO COLD and eventually flippin 12/12 and then having even more hrs of cold weather. Day/Night Temp difference is roughly 20degrees F difference. I guess all i need to do is get a heater but...I'm hesitant...

For widows they have shown ZERO signs of N-burn and have been slow but steady w/ their compact lush growth. 

I'm definately thinkin MH is slower for veggin' (then hps) but definately more lush and tight internodes then what you'd get w/ hps in veg.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Good luck and lots of GREEN MOJO...



thank you thank you Ham...I appreciate it. 

These girlz r fo sho not like the good ole skunk I gre for yrs but hopefully something beautiful will come of it. 

Much P&L,

7greeneyes 

p.s. Another reason for slow growth is cuz I'm utilizing 18/6 from seed through veg stage...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck on the new grow, Ill be cheerin it on


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm glad to have u on my side :clap: me on. I need all the  help I can get . from what I've read up on regarding the Femmy process its an 80/20 chance. 80% fem to 20% hermies , not bad odds but not the best seeing I've already culled 1 outa 4. Well here's to you and the rest of my Cannaenthusiasts around the globe! :48: 

Much Peace and Love,

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 4, 2009)

ALPHA and BRAVA are both Indica-Dominants. 

DELTA looks like a completely diiferent beast with same squatness but with long thickish but narrow fans indicating a Sativa-Dominance. In my opinion.

U guys keep rockin' the grows...l8tr

PICS COMING SOON!


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 4, 2009)

Good luck man!  Looking forward to this grow!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

awesome to read I have been eyeing that beautiful strain!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2009)

They are stretchin a bit growing upwards more then girthwise now, entering the post teen phase of growth so to speak. ALPHA and BRAVA are roughly 7 inches and DELTA is @ 6inches. Waiting for sucker shoots to grow a bit more to take some starts then bada boom bada bing, BLOOM TIME! :headbang:

woot woot!

L8trs,

7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

I cannot wait for a snmoke report...being a female u know I wanna grow the princess lines!!! smoke it in a pretty pink pipe...lalalalalala!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2009)

u know it, 2dog!

STATUS UPDATE: I noticed (all 3 of the girlz) that their thick white roots were protruding from their drainage holes.....Awww yeah! So Being A Man Of Science ( :rofl: ), I decided to  back down on the FF Bloom to 1/2 recommended strength and added 1/4 strength FF Grow Big [FFBB = 1TBL & FFGB = 1Tbs/gallon water] ...

ALPHA (my Power Grower, now ~10 inches tall) took it like a champ and asked 4 more. ZERO NUTE BURN. :woohoo:

BRAVA (renamed Sensitive Sally, ~10 inches) is very sensitive (showing nute burn) to pushing the FFBig Bloom so I'LL have to mix the nutes 4 her separately everytime I water. I guess from now on I'll just leaf her alone... :doh: .

DELTA (Lady Sativa, standing ~7.5 inches) is my lightest/slowest feeder (and coincidentally my slowest growing but biggest fan leaved) but she's takin everything I give her. ZERO NUTE BURN. :woohoo:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I cannot wait for a snmoke report...being a female u know I wanna grow the princess lines!!! smoke it in a pretty pink pipe...lalalalalala!!



We're currently ~3 months from a schmokey schmoke report but you'll be the first on my list!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi 7G
You probably already know this but I'm really stoned so I will tell you anyway....some of these cheap little cameras do wonders.
Basically I just wanted ot come over and say hi!

Peace 
MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Hi 7G
> You probably already know this but I'm really stoned so I will tell you anyway....some of these cheap little cameras do wonders.
> Basically I just wanted ot come over and say hi!
> 
> ...



Thank you, glad to have you round these parts and what camera may I ask...?

:rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

ALPHA & BRAVA are 12 inches and DELTA is @ 10 inches.

THEY NOW HAVE HEATED NIGHT CYCLE'S  :dancing:

Peace To All MY Cannasseurs!

7greeneyes 

p.s. Still Waitin 4 the sucker shoots to grow.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi 7G
They actually range from $30 for up to $175 for a little Cannon SD750 or 850 Some of those little cheapos are actually pretty amazing for the price. I would bet for under a 100 bucks that you can get a camera that will take the same pics as my old SD750. 
If that's still out of your budget, take a look at some of those $30-$50 specials at most pharmacy type stores and I bet you will be impressed at what you can get for under $50.
One nice thing about the cheap ones is that they are really easy to use.

THAT BEING....... SAID I HAVE TO ADD THIS 

I am a 100% legal by state law and have no fear of the feds in my state because of my medical conditions. Even so I think that one should seriously consider all the risk before comming out of the closet, so to speak, depending on their individual situation and/or location.
I just had to throw that in because I would really hate to see anybody get into any kind of trouble. I don't have to see pics and will totally understand if you choose not to post any. It would be nice but, cover your but and keep it covered FIRST!!! 
Thanks for sharing, my crate is already is pulled up!

Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

I really appreciate that mikey, you're a sincerely thoughtful individual. I am severly handicapped from a horrible accident in my infancy that left me hospitalized for a year. I for years have hemmed and hawed regarding being legit and in my state (very very MMJ friendly) they have been known to conduct raids on legit greencross here, take all theitr info, download that info and then give it back to the owner because of being court mandated since it was an illegal serch and seizure. 

After that a series of arrests were made in conjunction with that list...coincidence...I think not. Legit or not, if you're involved with a dispensary/club somewhere your name is on a [email protected] least that is the 411 i've been told. I am so damned paranoid even going to my Indoor/Hydro Guy anymore but I still visit him when i need to. Needs must as the Devil Drives and whatnot...

Maybe one of these daze 7greeneyes will be covered by MMJ laws in my State but I don't see Chronic Pain from osteoarthritis being a valididating condition anytime soon. For F sake it should b legal for ANYONE to use!!!!! Tho I understand medical necessity very well...

p.s I have Chronic Pain from 20 years worth of doctors cutting bone, driving pins through the marrow and reconstructive surgery...yet I know this is still not a qualifying condition here in my beautiful state. 

Much Peace and Love,

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

I am not fishing for sympathy I'm just tellin ya what condition my condition is in...

I'll def try and get @ least to get pics of pre-bloom and final yield utilizing various anonymous/nefarious ways.

Will keep my peeps here updated...

Much Peace, Love and Nugz my Brothers and Sisters,

7greeneyes 8)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2009)

"I am a 100% legal by state law and have no fear of the feds in my state because of my medical conditions. Even so I think that one should seriously consider all the risk before comming out of the closet, so to speak, depending on their individual situation and/or location.
I just had to throw that in because I would really hate to see anybody get into any kind of trouble. I don't have to see pics and will totally understand if you choose not to post any. It would be nice but, cover your but and keep it covered FIRST!!! 
Thanks for sharing, my crate is already is pulled up!

Peace MBT[/quote]

It does my heart good to hear that (that your legal), bud. Keep on rockin yer grows dude, imma fan already.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 18, 2009)

Got my cloner rigged and ready to roll, just gotta pick up some rooting hormone 2night.

Peace, Love and Nugz - 

7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I really appreciate that mikey, you're a sincerely thoughtful individual. I am severly handicapped from a horrible accident in my infancy that left me hospitalized for a year. I for years have hemmed and hawed regarding being legit and in my state (very very MMJ friendly) they have been known to conduct raids on legit greencross here, take all theitr info, download that info and then give it back to the owner because of being court mandated since it was an illegal serch and seizure.
> 
> After that a series of arrests were made in conjunction with that list...coincidence...I think not. Legit or not, if you're involved with a dispensary/club somewhere your name is on a [email protected] least that is the 411 i've been told. I am so damned paranoid even going to my Indoor/Hydro Guy anymore but I still visit him when i need to. Needs must as the Devil Drives and whatnot...
> 
> ...


 

I am so sorry u had to go through all that. It makes u a stronger more thankful person tho...I bet .


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 18, 2009)

clone time is an exciting time!!


----------



## blameitonthelaserbuds (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got finished reading the thread and I'm really glad to hear the babies are doing great. I'm not going to lie I'm a little jealous you're already at three fems that are ready for clipping  Best of luck though and I hope those clones are beautiful. 
keep us posted especially with pictures if you get the chance.

also, what are your plans for the clones. Where and what will they be growing in?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 18, 2009)

Despite not ph'ing my GrowBig nutes, the girlz r doin great and filled their containers! :banana:

blameitonthelaserbuds - I use dual t-5's (plugged in for for 24hrs/day until rooted), some Roottone, solo cups w/ drilled drain holes, 1/3 perlite, 2/3 fox farms ocean forest, oh yeah and the cloning box (Rubbermaid w/ vent holes I added  ). Man I am very pumped about this. It's been almost 2 years now since  I've harvested any cannabis that I could call decent.

2dog thank you for the kinds words, and yes, I am so ready to get these girlz bloomin'. I'll c what i can do bout pics...we'll see, my Paranoia has kept me safe thus far...

will keep all my friends here updated...

Peace - Love - Nugs , 

7greeneyes 

p.s. bought a big ole thing of PH UP yesterday (woops! GrowBig never said anything on the label but then i hit FF's website and they say u have to PH UP it! :shocked: ) for Tiger Bloom. ahh yeah.... 	

Keep rockin the grows people! :headbang2:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2009)

Make Clones Not Warcraft...ugh. was up too late last couple of night playin that horrible horrible game...lol, tho I have everything at the ready. Its the weekend so I'll b up l8 2night takin care of my 3 girls and takin 4 cuts per lady.

So I was watering my girlz last night and I NOTICED THEY HAVE PRODUCED THE TWO-PRONGED HAIRS OF A FEMALE THO THEY HAVE NOT BEEN FLIPPED TO 12/12.  


Will keep my peeps updated!

Peace - Love - Nugz

7greeneyes 

NOTE: My Heirloom Skunk never expressed preflowers but maybe I never paid that much attention. Thats like being married for 10 yrs and not knowing the color of your special lady's eyes...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry if I make lil to no sense was up till 3am last night...had to get up at 6am :holysheep:. Unfortunately imsomnia is SOP for 7greeneyes...lol.

Took a grip of clones  last night/early morning, labeled them correspondingly to the donor mothers and flipped those sexy goilz (mothers)  to 12/12. They all showed female preflowers bout 4-5 daze ago but 7greeneyes is a busy duder...

Did the most radical thing I ever did in the 12 yrs of propagating, took half of the cutting and clipped 25% of fan tips off and the other half I I pslit the stem up to an 1/8" of the "rooting" node. A youngblood actually told me about this techniique so i googled it and of course Mr. Cervantez;'s technique came up as relevant. 

Have the clones under 24 hrs of light basking under dual 24watt t5's. 

Will now b on the lookout for any sneaky snake hermans.

Taker EZ Friends,

7greeneyes 

p.s. HARVEST TARGET DATE IS EARLY FEBRUARY!!! :woohoo:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 24, 2009)

Used a one-off pouch of Rootone and Utilized a clone soil mixture of 50/50 Perlite/FoxFarms Ocean Forest. Switched out my MH Conversion lamp to a freshy standard HPS lamp.

Much Love,

7greeneyes


----------



## Hardcore-Blaza (Nov 27, 2009)

sll sounds good keep it up


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 30, 2009)

Moms lookin great startin to funk out a bit with their smell....no ballz as so far. 

Cuttings: Anotsoagooda...hopefully the ones yellowing are doin their thing underneath the soil...KInda glad that Brava SW's cuttings are dying, I only really wanted strong feeders anyway.

Sidenote: When I nute ( 1 TBS BB + 1TSP TB, adjusted to ph 6.5) my (blooming) girls, I divide  40% between Alpha and Delta, then dilute the 20% nute solution up to the full mark in my watering can, giving Sensitive Sally a very very weak nute regimen which seems to being decreasing the raTE of nute burn-induced necrosis. 

ONE WEEK TILL MOLASSES/WATER FEEDINGS!!! 

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50313


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi 7G 
I'm glad to here that things are going well with your ladies. 
This will be my third attempt at a response to your 11/13 post, I just found it a few days back, sorry. I have since spent hours trying to come up with a response w/o the use of foul language. 
I was a little pissed, (not at you but at the system) for making people like us afraid to use a weed for medical purposes. 
I'll just have to see how this one goes? LOL Sorry 
It just really erks me that you should have to feel afraid of the po po!!!!

First off your not alone 7G there are countless others like us all over the US! I too have lost count of the surgeries and medcial proceedures, I'm better now but I'm still in pretty bad shape. I have been percribed darn near ever type of pain medication made, including Marinol, (a synthetic form of THC) I've spent the past two years trying to get off all of the pills and crap and have been trying to use more natural remedies.   
I often laugh at myself looking back two years ago when I first found this site, I was afraid to read it let alone post pics on it. The thought of going to jail in my condition sent shivers down my messed up spine.
But then I started to educate myself to the FACTS about MJ laws. Many people including one of my docs had been telling me to just GO TO A MEDICAL MARIJUANA CLASS OR MEETING. I struggled with this for many months until I finally broke down and went to a MMJ meeting. (I cased the joint first LOL) IT WAS THE BEST THING THAT I HAVE DONE FOR MYSELF IN A VERY LONG TIME!!! I highly recomend that you at least attend ONE MEETING OR CLASS. I would bet my whole crop that you will be pleasantly surprised at what you will learn and what you will find. 
Keep in mind that they need people like us to stand up so that they can fight for our rights to safe medication. I do realize that many states are still years behind Cali, Ore, but the fight is on and lawyers are winning cases all over the US. It's not just Ore. and Cali any more, from what I understand it's all over the US. Tides Are Turning!!!
With the help of many great people I've been armed with knowledge, a team of knowledgable people, including doctors and lawyers. They are all there should I ever need them. The trade off was of course giving out all of my personal info. Which was very difficult for me to say the least. It went against every fiber of me to do so!!!
It will likely take me years to get used to the fact that I am actually really safe from LEO, old habits die hard. But I know in my heart that I'm no criminal and I shouldn't have to feel like one because I smoke or grow a weed. And neither should you or anybody else!!!!
There I finally did it w/o having to blank out every few words. I just had to simmer down a bit. 
I just had to get that off my chest so now I can finally think straight.....kinda. LOL 
Lifes hard enough being disabled the last thing that I need to be worrying about is Johny Law kicking down my door. At least now I know that my lawyer will make them pay for it if they do. 
That's My Two Cents!!!
Stay Safe
Be Well
And Grow On

Back to your grow.

Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2009)

tHANK YOU Mikey! I'm glad as always to have u drop by. Its like you are narrating my thoughts&feelings right before me on the screen. We are QUITE alike. Peace to you and yours Mikey. Now...

UPDATE TIME: I have 3 confirmed females (no hermans woot woot) and apparetnly my less then sterile conditions contaminated my clones and killed them due to me taking them in a sleep deprived state...I had my ganja guru take a look and he confirmed my newbish halfassery instead of doin it right. (I had bought a big ole box of razor blades ~5YRS ago in bulk and just pulled an unused one out not thinking of years of contaminants dumb dumb dumb dumb!)

I clone like how I cook...ALL OVER THE FREAKIN PLACE...first here then here then I think about  this and then this and eventually get it done...UGH 
So...moving on, this has now become OPERATION SNOW WHITE REVEG. I've done it with my Jack Frost a cpl yrs ago so it'll b fine, just fine. My guru said he'd come outta retirement and take a few starts off my girlz and I'll take some stasrts and see how well they clone with me on a full tank of gas (sleep...lol) and with his decades of skills... :rofl:

I wanna thank mikeybtoken and 2dog and everyone else 4 your moral support and not puting that damnable "THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS"...GAH...anywhoo you, my Gentle cannafriends, Taker EZ or SLeasy or any other which way u can that brings....

Peace - Love - Nugz

7greeneyes 

p.s. Will soon be reporting on bud size, molasses adders, and smell...right atm the girlz smell funky kinda skunky with a lil B.O. thrown in to boot but if you rub the stems they come out with that strong fruity/slight pine smell...mmmm'mmm cant wait fer harvest. woot woot


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

my sw seeds should be here soon I am very excited...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 10, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> my sw seeds should be here soon I am very excited...



2dog! I hope you and yours is doing well! That's awesome.  I'm excited for you as well! I was wondering...Did u pick up the femmed or the male x female seeds pack? Just curious...

Looks like Alpha is growing bigger buds but Delta (the more Sat Dom) may have the better mix I'm lookin for (a heady couchlocky not just Indical couchlock)...and its keepin very lush and green. Alpha doing great as well but starting to lose the "grow" sheen. Brava....well lets just say she will not be included in OPERATION SNOWWHITE REVEG, SHE's a bit yellow which I chalk up to N-def but she's way too sensitive to too much N as well so its a dilly of a pickle of a conundrum but oh well...at least I get to harvest her completely (mmm'mm hashish).

My 3 girlz r  nice and stable with no balls. woot woot. THey are monsters and I will most definately revegg my 2 power queens (Alpha and Delta).I think following Shantibaba's fem stability suggestions worked great for preventing hermans. 

He had suggested using more Nitrogen, an 18/6 Veg grow regimen with stronger blues then the oranges and reds of the hps. So I used a MH conversion lamp up till the time I flipped 12/12.

Much Peace and Love To all my Cannafriends,

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 10, 2009)

Yup, that time of the bloom cycle that the Nitrogen is leeched completely so I gave them a lighter (since I'm revegging after and want to keep as much foliage) then suggested. It was FFGrow Big = 3/4 tsp ; FFTigerBloom = 3/4 tsp and FFBig Bloom = 1 Tbs.

so far so good... 

er...except my clones    until next posting...same bat time same bat channel

7greeneyes  ...out!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 10, 2009)

7g, I like your thread. Your explanation works for me. Props to my fellow members for not whamming you about pics. We just need to visualize the girls from your descriptions, which are great, btw. I have had sensitive girls and some of them can be quite rewarding, come harvest time. Don't write any off too soon. They are great educators. Benny's own special GREEN MOJO for you.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> 2dog! I hope you and yours is doing well! That's awesome. I'm excited for you as well! I was wondering...Did u pick up the femmed or the male x female seeds pack? Just curious...
> 
> Looks like Alpha is growing bigger buds but Delta (the more Sat Dom) may have the better mix I'm lookin for (a heady couchlocky not just Indical couchlock)...and its keepin very lush and green. Alpha doing great as well but starting to lose the "grow" sheen. Brava....well lets just say she will not be included in OPERATION SNOWWHITE REVEG, SHE's a bit yellow which I chalk up to N-def but she's way too sensitive to too much N as well so its a dilly of a pickle of a conundrum but oh well...at least I get to harvest her completely (mmm'mm hashish).
> 
> ...


 

hey greeneyes me and mine are great I hope u r good..I know u r with those pretty plants... here is my seed order. I dont need many seeds just one good female and I can clone her..cant wait to see the best and taste the smoke...

Nirvana Seeds Snow White Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 11, 2009)

excellent 2dog! I have ZERO hermans (knock on wood) and am more then pleased, the only advice I have to give to you is Take cuttings when your clear headed and fresh, no schmokey smoke b4, and  STERILIZE EVERYTHING you touch. I use to observe these STERILITY PROTOCOLS, but have grown lackadaisical, and NOT ON TASK. My converstion with my guru has adjusted me back to the centered "zone" I need to be in AND with a modecum of discipline will be sittin fat with clones and budz in 3 months (but will have harvested and tasted my fruits :hubba: ).

2dog, u wont be dissapointed, so far my three girlz are just beautiful and responding nicely (as far as tipping up) to the bloom nute regimen. My next "watering" will have Brer rabbit molasses (1Tbl) added to it.

My nute schedule is: Nutes, Water, Nutes, Water w/ Molasses, then back again until stinky goopy thc goodness. 

Have an awesome weekend 2dog.

Grow on my Friends,

7greeneyes 

SIDENOTE: MY Delta has stretched to an equal height of my two Indica dom's. but in veg (the day I flipped to 12/12) Two are at 26 inches the other is ~25. There are monsters in my closet fo sho! :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 11, 2009)

IronLungs said:
			
		

> 7greeneyes,
> 
> whats shakin?
> 
> ...



Hey IronLung pull up a beanbag stay awhile! Glad to have you here. 

YES, I check my nutes PH as soon as I mix (added separately to the water of course  )them thoroughly together with warm water and BEFORE feeding.

PH OF NUTES: one thing I can help here. Mine (with whatever nutes that need to be PH'd) acidifies down to a ph of AROUND 5.0 (light orange using the simple GH kit) and I use a 1/2 tsp of PH UP to adjust to AROUND a much happier 6.5 (or light green per my kit). MAKE SURE TO TAKER EZ ON HOW MUCH PH ADJUSTER YOU USE! A MINUTE AMOUNT GOES A LONG WAY. 

AND I use the operative word of "AROUND" because there's .5 degree margin of error with these simple GH ph tester kits but my girlz are responding greatly to the ph adjustments so its workin correctly for me IME.

Peace - Love - Nugz

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 11, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> 7g, I like your thread. Your explanation works for me. Props to my fellow members for not whamming you about pics. We just need to visualize the girls from your descriptions, which are great, btw. I have had sensitive girls and some of them can be quite rewarding, come harvest time. Don't write any off too soon. They are great educators. Benny's own special GREEN MOJO for you.



Thank you for the green mojo, sir. I am a silent fan of your grows, just dont have much to add cuz u got it dialed :aok:
AND... becuz of you Benny, I'll take a chance with Brava and ATTEMPT to reveg her as well, dont know how well she'll fair but I'll give it a go...

P&L,

7greeneyes 

p.s. anything that doesn't sound (er...read right) right with how I'm treatin them let me know, It's hard doin this thing on my own and need all the help I can...


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 11, 2009)

You go 7G!!!
That Delta Strain sounds Tasty!!!! LOL

You Said:

"My next "watering" will have Brer rabbit molasses (1Tbl) added to it." 

I assume that you are adding to One Gallon? 

Thanks for sharing your nutes and your PH stuff it's very helpful to see what the pros are doing. 

Oh I wanted to mention something to you; I got a bitchen CHEAP PH pen a few weeks ago and this thing works GREAT!!! 
I think that it was Hamster that turned me on to this thing, Thanks Hamster!

1  Milwaukee
pH600 pH
Tester   $22.50 
Subtotal:  $22.50 
Shipping:  $0.00 
Tax:  $0.00 
Total:  $22.50 

From here:
removed embedded link] 

My first one works, but it's a real pain in the but to use, for what we are using them for. This one is much cheaper and works WAY BETTER!!! I could have bought a half dozen of these with what I've got tied up into my PH testing crap. And nothing works as easy as this thing.

Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 11, 2009)

Ayup, 1 Tbl of Brer to 1 gallon of 7.0 ph'd water...found the Brer at Top for like i think it was 3 dollars!!!! Oh how little do these ppl know how  much more then 3$ I get back from my meds :rofl: definately worth the $3!


I've been going to an "Indoor/Hydrponics" solely for ALL my grow-specific items and he greatly inflates the costs so i never WANTED to invest (in any meter) but now I'll def pick one up! I noticed he had some microscopes when looking at the collection of difffering ph meters so I'll definately pick one of those up, tho.


LOL  ...."You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mikeybtoken again."


LOOKS like I cant do that quite yet again... lol. ummm...lets see...

thank you so much...I definately do need to get a REAL tester. Than k u for the invaluable info bud.

P&L

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2009)

BOUT a week ago they just started weeping sappy thc goodness like no other and white and i mean WHITE crystals are forming! Theyve turned from having a piney fruity to piney skunky richness with Alpha emitting a more "fruity" essense then the other two.

Delta (the more Sat leaved girl) girl smells skunky, definately picking up the  Aghani in her genes and she's AWESOME. ALL are awesome. Don't think the quanity will b as good as i like but once I get a grip of clones, I'll b kickin on one of my 1000watt hps and begin super cropping/lollipopping techniques/lst'ing and b sittin hella pretty  in another roughly ~3months. This mini crop will b a killa taste test! 

by the by Alpha is exhibiting the true hybrid vigor I search for: The buds are 20-35% bigger then Delta (Brava has the smallest buds  ), the leaves are keeping a healthy greeness to them and the base of the "trunk" of the plant is an 11/4" whereas Delta is 1" and Brava is bout 3/4".

As so far I've been minimally invasive with my treatment of the girls...no lst, no light schedule breaking, blues when I need them and reds when they're required, and no root shock. I really like Nirvana so far. 

Networked with a new friend of mine at a party and we talked about growing methods, theory, and spirituality and he eventually told me he could get some true SWEETTOOTH CUTS,  so hopefully I'll have an 8weeker to go along with my 10 week Snows. woot woot!


Peace my Cannafriends,

7greeneyes


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 16, 2009)

"I'll b kickin on one of my 1000watt hps"

R U holding out on us? LOL

All sounds good to me!!!

Rock On....

Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> "I'll b kickin on one of my 1000watt hps"
> 
> R U holding out on us? LOL
> 
> ...



Dude...I've gotten ALL my grower friends' (plural) lights' through the years as they stop growing/retired/gotten bored/whatever, I'm just utilizing a 400 watt to get a few mother plants thats fairly not too intense a light, then bada boom bada bing...1000 watt hps to bloom baby (I bought an ac unit becuz of this, just need to wire it in) !

I mean I gots light. whadda u want, i gots a 150watt HPS, a 250 watt HPS, a 400 watt HPS, a 600watt HPS(in storage somewhere else atm but mine nonetheless) and have my 1000watt HPS, hangin one stall over from my 400 watt atm. The only lights I bought myself was the 400 watt and the 250W, everything else...GIFTED. Gotta love it!


Peace mikey!

7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

I wanna see some pics dude! please? with sugar on top?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 16, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I wanna see some pics dude! please? with sugar on top?



lets see what i can come up with 2dog... 4 u I'll give it the old college try! I think I can capture stills from my video camera so I'll charge up the batteries and get something on here or i'll PM u. 

Peace - Love - Nugz

7greeneyes


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 27, 2009)

Whats Up 7G 
I hope that you had a great Christmas. Sounds like maybe you have got some Sweet Tooth for Christmas.


Peace. MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 28, 2009)

oH MY GOODNESS!!! Brava (Sensitive Sally) is definaELY EXPRESSING HER AFGHAN GENTICS! woops...(CAPS) off...lol

I've grossly underestimated the finicky Brava, she is producing (albeit smallish) uber dense nugs, so YES, I will be taste testing, revegging, then cloning.  I mean freakin dense here folks...shes also got more of a skunky undertone to her as well, more then the bigger Alpha and Delta. :hubba:

PPl ***** about the Nirvana's genetic variance w/in strains but I find it quite practical...You got your fluffy producers or you got your dense rock hard nugs...I find it quaint.  For breeding homogeneity it would be a pain but oh well I indeed do find that variety is the Spice of Life. :rofl:


Wishing Everyone A safe and Happy New Year...

7greeneyes 

p.s. We are getting crazy frosty at just under my halfway point. (Bloom Day 34ish)  :holysheep: and the smell is crazy...very pungent dank smell...fruity citric human-sweat skunk funk


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for the update very cool...frosty is always a great sign I like dense nugs because it usually means more weight in a smaller space....smokes slower. The fluffys are great for rolling joints!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 28, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Whats Up 7G
> I hope that you had a great Christmas. Sounds like maybe you have got some Sweet Tooth for Christmas.
> 
> 
> Peace. MBT


ayup, alls I got to do is give him a call then bada boom bada bing  .

Got my battery charger/jump box I've been wanting...have a good one mikeyb!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 28, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> thanks for the update very cool...frosty is always a great sign I like dense nugs because it usually means more weight in a smaller space....smokes slower. The fluffys are great for rolling joints!



U got a point there 2dog. I was quick to dismiss it as crap drift w/in the strain but there is definately something in all three phenotypes. 

Tallk to ya's l8tr, 2dog

Have a good one!

7greeneyes


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey 7G
I have a silly questions for you about odor control? First do you use anything for odor control? 
Over the past few days I have been dealing with some funny smells comming from my room. It's not horrible but it's enough to have me thinking about options to keep neighbors from talking. 
I have one neighbor that is on to me but he's cool. I have avoided comming clean with him but he just smiles and laughs at me when I say I don't know what he's talking about. 
It's kinda funny, yesterday he said...." Man someone is either growing some really killer weed around here or they have got some really killer weed drying, but somebody has got some killer weed really close to us" It took everything that I had to keep a straight face and say...."I have not smelled a thing, probably someone just burning a joint" Then I changed the subject!!! I hated to lie but for now I know that it's best.
LOL Kinda funny but not really??? 
He smokes and I'm not really worried about him, I can easily take care of him. It's my other neighbors that I'm sweating???
Like I said it really isn't that bad most of the time. But it's just bad enough that I am going to have to add Inline Ozone Generators and/or some Carbon Filters, or something? I thought that I would see what your thoughts are before I hit up the rest of the gang here at MP.
I hope that you don't mind me jumping into your jounal here for a silly question?

Best Wishes To A Great New Year!!!
Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 30, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Hey 7G
> I have a silly questions for you about odor control? First do you use anything for odor control?
> Over the past few days I have been dealing with some funny smells comming from my room. It's not horrible but it's enough to have me thinking about options to keep neighbors from talking.
> I have one neighbor that is on to me but he's cool. I have avoided comming clean with him but he just smiles and laughs at me when I say I don't know what he's talking about.
> ...



Ten yrs ago we had 3 houses blooming skunk staggered and we utilized inline ozone odor control methods which worked great up to a point....but this is just the beginning of a horror story.

We had more problems with ozone being drawnbackthru our ventilation due to f ups down the line of the ductwork (unseen tear in ducting) ...we ended up (due to ozone exposure) the biggest buds but with ZERO TRICHOMES!!! The ozone had eaten away (dissolved whatever term u want to use) almost all (probably round 90%) the crystal and left just big ole fluffy beautiful THC-less buds...a HORROR STORY, I tell u...if u  broke open the biggest chunkiest forearm-sized cola's you'd find alil bit of glittery goodness but nowhere up to snuff. 

SO WITH THAT BEING SAID...now...myself (don't live in the middle of a huge town anymore...boondocks 4 me now!) I do nothing...no odor control cuz atm I dont have a big op goin on, just my 3 SW's. If i get myself back up to par with where I use to...then YES. MY curtilage is semi open and that leaves me feeling vulnerable to snoops and walkabouters.

MIKEYBTOKEN, listen to 7greeneyes when he says this: *Please please please, tho this neighbor of yours is "cool", take care of that odor*, limit smoking with this person and if u ever bring out stash dont brag bout it being the best around or bring out ANY sort of quantity. Just a lil nug here and there and if they ask bout scoring say you have to make calls and make it look like more of a hassle then its worth...I dunno...gives me the heebeejeebee's but yeah....

two words CARBON SCRUBBBER...if I knew now what I didn't yrs ago I could of avoided the whole ozone burned mess of a problem...literally pounds wasted...UGH.

So in closing, (and if yer in it for the long haul, growing that is...) with a qty of cannabis plants (over 4 if not skunk...if skunk and under 4 STILL USE ODOR CONTROL) under HID lighting and a fan oscillating I'd say take care of your odor issues and use some sort of coal/carbon filter. BUT If u got all your ducks in a row and your sure your **** is tight, then go ahead use an ozone machine...if u want I know where there's one cheap  just kidding...lol

but ozoners r good at neutralizing ANY type of odor i tell u what...

Hope I helped with this post bud!

l8trs

7greeneyes 

*P.S. PM ON ITS WAY MIKEYBTOKEN !*


----------



## mikeybtoken (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi 7G 
I got this before I sent you my last PM!!!
I'm laughing so hard that it's bringing tears to my eyes wondering what you are going to have to say about my inlaw comming to vistit.
The only thing that I can do now is to laugh.......and then run into the city as fast as I can to get a carbon scruber. 
I will take your advice and quite messing around!!!
Thanks As Always

Peace MBT 

PS I'm still laughing about your thoughts on my inlaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know...I know, it's really not that funny.....and yes he could very well put a stop to my whole show? 
Off to the grow shop!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 15, 2010)

DONT HAVE TIME OR KNOW EXAcTLY HOW TO (embed pics) BUT I HAVE PICS IN MY GALLERY....CHECK EM OUT...WILL BE BACK L8TR.

PEACE TO ALL MY CANNAENTHUSIASTS!

7greeneyes 

P.S. caution, not the best pics....way too early in the morning and digi's r new to me...so to speak...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 18, 2010)

This is Alpha...sorry...again..for the crappiness...She is the strongest grower/feeder, has a cross of Brava's stink and Delta Fruitniness. Looks and feels denser then the 
widow leaning Delta. She is @ exactly 30.2 inches tall and I'm guessing a DRY yield of 2ozer's if I weren't regenning the bottom 1/3rd.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php?photo=9382


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 18, 2010)

She is the densest mother I've ever grown b4! She has skunkish overtone and stinks unlike the two fruity leaning SW pheno's, but dense man uber dense...she is at exactly 30 inches tall and would have to guestimate 2.5 ounces dry...but again if I weren't regening the bottom 1/3rd of her.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/for.../Nirvana_Fem_SnowWhite_BRAVA_bloom_day_51.JPG


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 18, 2010)

She has the smell of sugar coated fruit jellies with something else thrown in...a very sliver of  a minute percentage of Afghani in her, but def the "widow" smell is dominant to say the least... :rofl: ...(@ least how its been described to me...) she is the tallest coming in at 30.5 inches  and will yield around 2+ oz'ers-ish... 




http://www.marijuanapassion.com/for.../Nirvana_Fem_SnowWhite_DELTA_bloom_day_51.JPG


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/for...na_Fem_SnowWhite_DELTA_bud_better_closeup.JPG


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 18, 2010)

NEX PICS WILL BE THE DRIED/CURED SHOTS PLUS MY SMOKE REPORT (4 my would be SnowWhite growers :hubba

Much Peace and Love To All Those that are reading this...And those that Aren't :rofl:


Peace - Love - Nugz

7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 26, 2010)

now THAT is a beautiful plant!!! I am sooo glad I saw this GJ and it made me want to buy them..actually you made me want to buy them..think you are convincing 7? lol...I am tickled pink that plant looks soo primo!! kudos on growing that precious lady...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 28, 2010)

I took one of the smaller branches in the same relative location from all three plants and am quick drying. The Alpha pheno has begun purpling (primarily on the sugar leafs) at week 9 on. They smell AWESOME! Cant wait for the actual chop/regen in T-3 daze.


P&L,

7greeneyes


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

lucky lucky man....I want a taste of that!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 28, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> lucky lucky man....I want a taste of that!


When you start yours are you going to journal your Snow Whites? Would love to see if there are more then 3 phenotypes. 

Much P&L,

7greeneyes 

p.s. tonight/tomorrow its :joint: time....ah yeah!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 29, 2010)

Bought a microscope last night played w/ it for awhile. Scoped the buds I'm quick drying at week 9.

Alpha: 10%clear 80%milky 10% amber

Brava: 40%clear 50% milky 10% amber

Delta: 50% clear 50% milky 0% amber

And remember this is my first time scoping these specific strain of girls, I'm sure by week 10 they'll be completely different ratios ( :doh:  obviously...lol). I have a hard time keeping my hand steady to get a PERFECT gauging but it's definately close to the above ratios. 

A test smoke of the 9wk sample gave me FULL body buzz. bout 80/20 body head buzz. And with a knock you out finish. The effects were felt for a full two hours!!! That is new in my book, our potent strain of demon-eyed skunk only lasted a good hour...very strong. I took it over to my guru and he hit a bowl of it and I didn't hear a word from him for like an hour before he realized I was still there...lol. 

I think I need to grow a Sativa dominant next so when I make my hash I can combine the two heavies and have some killer blond.

You crazy kids taker ez and have an awesome weekend.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 29, 2010)

greeneyes I really want to grow them but I also really need to get my bubbler cloner going...so maybe after I harvest most of my flowering plants..I am excited for sure.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 29, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> greeneyes I really want to grow them but I also really need to get my bubbler cloner going...so maybe after I harvest most of my flowering plants..I am excited for sure.


Coool...I will def stay tuned, 2Dog.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets see here what did I miss??? testing....harvesting...new scope....more harvesting....demoneyedskunk ohhhh awwww sounds killer.
Hi 7G puter was down for a couple of weeks now I will just have to make some time to catch up!
Sounds like you've been busy as well. 
Sounds like all is well!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2010)

As of last night: Chopped, clipped, xplanted to 5gallon Home De Pots and the 3 are hangin'. :hubba:

Preliminary smoke test and cure on 9 week samples were thus: Alpha straight up smells and tastes like mango. Brava has a slight skunk finish with a Lemon Pledge kinda taste. Delta smells pineapply (izzataword?) but has a misleading bite to the exhale. The buzz's are pretty similar  but I believe the sedative quality is to due to initial bio-acclimation of this specific strain(s).

smoke report in T-14 daze 

You guys and gals keep rockin yer grows. 

Much P&L,

7greeneyes 

p.s. Have some SweetSeeds Jack47 Fems on the way :guitar:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 12, 2010)

I flipped the goilz back to an 18/6 day/night cycle. The Alpha and Delta have sprouted new vegetative shoots towards the bottoms of both plants, not yet from the buds tho! :dancing:

Haven't seen much change from Brava.

Peace

7GE 

p.s. Will be blooming the next batch out 3 months!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

very cool green I love reveg's I want to do that with my violet plant.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 12, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> very cool green I love reveg's I want to do that with my violet plant.



Right on...it's pretty simple. I just xplanted the three girlz into Home De Pot 5 galloners (drilled darainage holes of course :rofl Gave them (2 daze after initial xplant) a mix of 11/2Tbs BigBloom and 2tsp of GrowBig to help ease them back into the veg cycle.

p.s. :holysheep: 2Dog...u are quick at responding. Looks like yer grow is goin on solid. I'm sittin in on yer grow. I hope you have an awesome weekend 2Dog!

L8trs,

7GE


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2010)

I got pics of the bloomin girls here, no finished as of yet. I am reveggin currently. These are dank nugs...so frossty and so fruity smelling. I'll see if I can borrow my lady friends cam again. 

Much P&L,

7greeneyes


----------



## mikeybtoken (Feb 17, 2010)

What's Up 7G 
Harvesting, replant, reveg and tast testing.....soundsgood. You should be sitting pretty about now.
I been thinking about trying some molassis treatments, I'm putting together a nutient schedule for my next grow. Thought that I would see when and how much you use? Seems like I remember you raving about it at some point. 
What kind of light are you reveging under?
I will be trying to bonsia a couple of my next batch.

Peace MBT


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2010)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> What's Up 7G
> Harvesting, replant, reveg and tast testing.....soundsgood. You should be sitting pretty about now.
> I been thinking about trying some molassis treatments, I'm putting together a nutient schedule for my next grow. Thought that I would see when and how much you use? Seems like I remember you raving about it at some point.
> What kind of light are you reveging under?
> ...



Oh yeah! Moleasses for me all the way :rofl: Here's my feeding schedule: Nutes w/ water, then water and 1T molasses (begin molasses only after first two weeks of bloom), then nutes, then water w/ molasses...repeat till necessary. i used it up till my two week flush but next round I'll use it till I pull the girls. Peace out mikey, hope all grows well with you!


7greeneyes 

p.s Every fourth "water" watering I'd do, I'd flush them with pure water (NO MOLEASSES), then back into the cycle again. You'll be thanking yourself mikey!

p.p.s. I'm using my pretty new HPS that I bloomed them under. Ideally I woulda put my MHConversion lamp back in but thats around $80.00 bucks new and my old one has got 5 grow cycles on it already so time to reup when I can afford it (plus I know my females are true females and can take the stress w/o destabilizing). Next thing on my TTD list is appropriate a Veg/mother cab (so i can run two separate veg/bloom rooms again- woot woot), which I'll probably end up buying anywhoo...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry bout the lack of pics but I'm not that hot for pics of my medicine cabinet...I'll try and get some nug pics if I can...very frosty and the most sweetest smelling bud I've grown in 13 years. Not the strongest just the best smelling...

Alpha = 48g's dried 

Brava = 35g's "

Delta = 51g's "

And from what I hear this was agood pull for utilizng a 400watt in FF dirt, nutes and molasses.

Peace

p.s. Current Qty now = under 3 ozer's :rofl:


----------



## Johnny Trip (Sep 29, 2011)

Burning fast aren't we ?
Get some pics in here and have fun... I guess.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 29, 2011)

WOAH... someone posted to this old dusty thing. There's only 3 pics left on this site, but I got a few I can upload from my digicam. Yeah, pretty much burned up the stash how many yr ago, er wait last yr :rofl: my how time flies when yer baked to the gord....lol...will be starting my Jack47 grow very soon folks. Had to clean house due to security reasons and my backup grower let go of the Purp Snowwhite pheno :doh: . Have established cuttings (Jack47) now and am blooming the four mothers as ginormous trees under my 1kw hps. Thanks for checkin in folks!

eace: , 

7greeneyes

p.s. Have a King's Kush seed from GHS, thinkin bout plunkin' a bean and see what sprouts. lemme know if any1 of my peeps here has grown/smoked it.


----------



## Johnny Trip (Sep 29, 2011)

:ignore: I think I should not check forums when I can't pay attention but then again...


----------

